# My little maricle babies



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

I wanted to wait at least a week to post about the miricle of my new nubian babies just to make sure they were ok. Last Wednesday the 10th I brought home a registered nubian doe(2yr old 1st freshner) who was not supose to be due until April. Well when I got home on Thursday afternoon, I saw her standing over a little baby. I walked over to see him, he looked fine. Head up and mostly cleaned off. Behind my doe was a lifeless little white baby. I thought for sure it was dead. I asked my husband to go in and get it so that we could bury it. When he went to pick it up he found that it was a doe and was barely breathing. So we took her inside. Dried her off. Her head was completely limp. She started to go stiff. Then we remembered reading on here to put them under warm water. Even though we were sure she was a gonner we did it. Wouldnt you know she started to breath better. Took her out and blow dried her. She came back to life. Within an hour she finally was able to lift her head for short periods of time. It was late by this time and cold outside so we got her brother and kept both inside for the night. We milked mom and bottle feed little boy and got a small amount in the little girl. By the time we went to bed, she was able to stand, not walk but stand. A huge improvement! Woke up at 3am to them both crying to eat. By the morning, she was walking! So it was a nice sunny day and we put them out with mom. Had to hold mom for the first few feedings and really help the little girl but, by the next day all 3 were doing wonderful. Here it is almost a week later and everyone is great so I figure it is ok to celebrate and introduce them to you guys. The little boy is Butterscotch and the little girl is Heavenly Maricle.

Butterscotch shortly after being born









Heaven when she could finally lift her head









and taking their nap today


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awww! Soooo pretty! Glad they're doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats ....they are adorable.... glad they are OK... :hug: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you! That was the most difficult birth I have had to experience so far and I was so scared we were going to lose Heaven. They are so sweet and both come running to me when they hear me. I am for sure keeping Heaven and am toying with the idea of keeping Butterscotch.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW what a gift from god you have there. They are adorable, and the ones of them outside are just precious.

:wahoo: :wahoo: Way to go to save those wee ones.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! I am so glad that the babies are doing alright!!!


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats!!! They are both adorable.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow you really are a goat saver great job and enjoy those little babies


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Great job saving Heaven!!!!
CONGRATS their buautiful!!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats, what gorgeous little babies and what a wonderful miracle gift!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your little miracles....you did a wonderful job with thinking fast and saving Heaven :hug: Adorable little ones


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

soooo cute- I love the white girl!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Good save, and so pretty with those nice, long ears.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, that is wonderful that you were able to save Heaven. They are both just beautiful! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh if those aren't the cutest things...


----------

